# oil of wintergreen



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Not at a treatment, that's for sure. ;-)


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Can't discuss the question in this section of the forum Rmar 1205, because it's a treatment.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

True, not the place. Sorry.

However, maybe you could get a good discussion going about dipping hive boxes in wintergreen oil. 

Not to be completely cold, if you want to learn about uses for oils and bees, find Don K.'s (fat/beeman) podcasts. They can be found by searching for the Organically Managed Beekeeping Podcast on iTunes.


----------



## rmar1205 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi oldtimer, can you pm me the information or point me in the direction I need please.
Thanks
robby


----------

